# I dont understand it. I eat healthy.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I eat veggies mostly, likely 80% or more. I eat black beans cause there supposed to be the most beneficial bean for me. I eat spinach. I eat Tuna with both./ I eat celery with PB. I eat whole wheat bread.
and yet
When I was out of my bp pills, I started eating beets, as there supposed to be helpful for the heart.
I went over to my DDs, and we were talking gardens when I said I was going to plant a lot of beets since my bp pills ran out. She asked why I hadn't renewed them. I said cause I couldn't afford to pay my deductible. She got a bp monitor out and cuffed me in it. It red 38? over 247. She had a fit and called to make a appointment at the local clinic. I went at the appointed time. Nurse taking my vitals? left the room. When she came back I said that the doc had come in and told me to go to another place. I said that I thought that he had givin me the wrong address cause, I thought that only a funeral home was at that address. She told me to take a pill. I said what? Does the doc think I might keel over right now? She said that he thought that I might. He had a LONG talk with me and 2 nurses. He wanted me to go to Claremore Regonal Hospital and get a ekg and a mri, and stay a day or two. I said that I would get his 2 perscriptions and come back in a week. he said how bout coming back tomorrow. So I did. I had dropped down to 287 over 116 and felt loupy. He said that was normal due to the rapid decrease in bp. I bought a cuff and got the pills, and have been recording my bps 3 times a day at different hours each day.
Like I said at the beginning.
I might as well been enjoying sausage, bacon, big macs, ice cream, and all the rest for all the good eating healthy did for me.
he said my veins are collapsing

X has been here 3 months, and has been takin to the hospital then to a nursing home 3 times. Shes there now.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's NOT good eating. WAY too high in sodium, and NOT balanced.

Remember, they talk about a BALANCED diet? 

And yeah you're in stroke territory.

Mon


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is the thing with bp. It's supposed to increase as we age. It needs to work harder to get the blood to the brain as our vessels decrease. Bp pills are now being linked to starving the brain of much needed blood oxygen. Causing dementia and alzhiemers. So you have to find a healthy ballance without decreasing it too much.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive noticed that I seem to be forgetting more and doing stupid stuff, like going somewhere, and then, once there forgetting why I came.
Im also doing 50 sit ups a day cept for Sunday.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Exercise daily helps. That's what my dad does some cardio once a day and it helps his BP


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you had told the doctor that your B/P meds were too expensive, he could probably prescribed cheaper ones. 

And, yes, you can feel dizzy after sudden changes in B/P, and if it continues *DO* tell the Doc. The Doc cannot fix what he does not know about. 

My own B/P was that high before they diagnosed my diabetes: after I was put on the diabetic diet my B/P slowly came down until it was normal. Once your body is working properly EVERYTHING simply works better.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoa...sorry to hear this! 

You might want to mention to the doc how much tuna fish and eggs that you eat (waaay too much).

I hope you get a more balanced diet soon. This place just wouldn't be the same without you! 



.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Doctor has you on a high dose, do as he says. You could very well go way past the low he wants and crash. He will need to see you enough to regulate the dosage to maintain the right BP. Have to wonder what your cholesterol is high/low, good bad. This should be a wake up call to get help from a nutritionist, most hospitals have free help. Classes to help you eat right....James


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive noticed that I seem to be forgetting more and doing stupid stuff, like going somewhere, and then, once there forgetting why I came.
> Im also doing 50 sit ups a day cept for Sunday.


 Short term memory starts decreasing after the age of 50 for average health folks at about 3% to 12% each decade according to an article I read in a health magazine a few years ago.

The article suggested that working a crossword puzzle or playing games like chess , mah jong or other thought provoking games or even working a 500 piece jigsaw puzzle helped keep the mind stimulated.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually, the BP generic meds and the diabetes generic meds are pretty cheap--usually under ten dollars for a 90 day supply--so, even though I might not be able to afford the insurance deductible--I would be able to buy the meds at the pharmacy. It's when you get into the ones advertised on TV is when the cost goes sky high. And you might have to go in to the Doc (if he's willing) only every 90 days minimum, once you have the BP back in line. Right now, he's going to want to see you($$$) every three to four weeks so he can tweak the dosage and monitor it. Ask him, too if there's a blood pressure clinic, which might be covered by Medicare. Sometimes those can run at a better price than a doctor's office. Might be worth checking out. Hope you get better---springtime work is just around the corner.

geo


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Your diet only accounts for 20% of your health impact. Yes we are what we eat and that affects us but it's not the only stop. Physical activity, weight (BMI) & general health affect your blood pressure.

Tuna is NOT that good for you and given recent investigations in regards to "fish / seafood" products you might want to reconsider eating that stuff.

http://news.nationalpost.com/life/f...of-sushi-served-at-restaurants-is-mislabelled

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/08/science/seafood-samples-mislabelling.html?_r=0

*Meet the Professor Getting Students to Create Fake Seafood*
https://munchies.vice.com/en_uk/art...d-a-course-where-students-create-fake-seafood

*Fake fish finds niche in growing faux meat market*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-fake-seafood-20161220-story.html

*Everything we love to eat is a-scam*
http://nypost.com/2016/07/10/the-truth-behind-how-were-scammed-into-eating-phony-food/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy I don't use sugar or salt in ANYTHING. 

I do 50 sit ups in the morning, except Sunday. plus walk out to get the mail every day but sunday when it don't run.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's what you think. You may not ADD sugar or salt to anything, but it doesn't mean you aren't getting it.

2.5 ounces of Tuna water packed, will get you 240 mg of sodium.
2 Tablespoons of Peanut butter will get you 65 mg of sodium and 2 g of sugar.
Are your black beans canned? 480 mg sodium and 1 g sugar per 1/2 cup.
Celery, 2 pieces 100mg sodium.
Whole wheat bread, 1 slice 168 sodium, 65g sugar.
Spinach is fine...as long as it's fresh. If it's canned, you just added sodium.

Oh, and beets...ONE medium beet...64mg sodium, 6 g sugar.

It's there Bill, even if you don't add it.

Try variety, it's good for you...broccoli, cauliflower, all kinds of squash, potatoes, onions, mushrooms, carrots, radishes, corn, apples, oranges, grapefruit, Kiwi, mangos, bananas...and a whole lot more that I can't think of right now. 

It's EASY to end up in a rut...mine is cauliflower, broccoli, mushrooms, and spinach. But it REALLY is not good for a person. So, don't do it!

Then again, you could always learn to cook.... :lookout:

Mon


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Very True Frogmammy ! Many people do not realize that most things we eat have "Natural Salts" & "Natural Sugars" which is absorbed during growth from the soil... even meat has "natural sodium"... Like iron, it is in literally everything. Some foods, plants will take in more salts than others and also depends on where they are grown too (soil conditions). 

There is a BIG Difference in these compared to manufactured / refined salts & sugars though, as our bodies can take in and process / use the natural sources without harm BUT the manufactured sources are harder to digest & absorb and often far more than the body "needs" which results in health issues.

ANY Manufactured, processed, packaged foods will have added commercial salts, sugars & synthetic vitamins to replace that which was lost during manufacturing / processing. Notice how just about every product out there now has "Palm Oil" in it ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So mammy, U sayin that im in worse shape then most people who add salt to whatever theyre eating?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sure, you could be getting more, if they are eating fresh foods they are controlling the amount they are eating BUT if they are using the shaker a lot, they can be getting a lot too. Prepared foods are known to be high in sodium...James


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> So mammy, U sayin that im in worse shape then most people who add salt to whatever theyre eating?


I think she is saying that the folks who put the beans in the can ALREADY salted it. Canning companies often do.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Shrek said:


> The article suggested that working a crossword puzzle or playing games like chess , mah jong or other thought provoking games or even working a 500 piece jigsaw puzzle helped keep the mind stimulated.


Playing Games on my Computer is what they told me to do.

I basically eat what I want and exercise 3X a week plus keep busy around the house.

big rockpile


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri, I know that the companies ALREADY salted their veggies, BUT I ALSO KNOW that MOST people add additional salt when eating those veggies. I DONT.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> It red 38? over 247.


That's not even a possible BP reading. 

Ask your doctor for a generic BP medication, $5 to $10 a month depending on your drug store.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Terri, I know that the companies ALREADY salted their veggies, BUT I ALSO KNOW that MOST people add additional salt when eating those veggies. I DONT.


My gut reaction is "You're joking", but I do not think you are! That is a LOT of salt!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mnn238, "38?" means three hundred eighty something or other. And that IS possible.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Terri said:


> My gut reaction is "You're joking", but I do not think you are! That is a LOT of salt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mnn238, "38?" means three hundred eighty something or other. And that IS possible.


It's like your body was singing "Knockin' on Heaven's Door"...only YOU were POUNDING! You have a smart daughter, Bill, listen to her.

You want to have a broken heart, just go see how much sodium cottage cheese has in it. 

Body NEEDS sodium, just not way too much.

Mon


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mammy I don't use sugar or salt in ANYTHING.
> 
> I do 50 sit ups in the morning, except Sunday. plus walk out to get the mail every day but sunday when it don't run.


...........Situps for old men , are NOT going to help you , or your health ! You need to go find a GYM OR a YMCA and work with a trainer to get you into a regular exercise routine ! My HMO has "Silver Sneakers"........they pay the YMCA for my membership ! EVEN , IF , I didn't have Silver Sneakers , A YMCA membership is only $30 a month ! 
...........I've been working out with weights since I was 12 years old ! That's 58 years minus the 6 months I was on active duty with the USMC , so I know whereof I speak . You're probably like most old farts.........you're stuck in a RUT , and don't want to change . , fordy


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

40 Im trying to get hold of you on HQ. Check in there for me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In case anybodies wondering, I stand 5ft 10in and weigh 220lbs


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i am wondering--do you get medicare yet/ or qualify for medcade/ either of these have med plans. on one you pay a small price for meds--the other one, you pay nothing


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Well FBB, I am older than you, past the 50 line a ways back past that last fork on the road, stand 5'10" and now settled at 160 Lbs. While I was still in the Service and for a long time afterwards I stuck at 180-185 Lbs till I hit health issues that dropped me fast to 100 Lbs with a very slow recovery.

If you dropped 50 lbs you'd feel better, have more energy, less strain on the heart and you could see your toes without any effort, wink wink, nudge nudge. Unless your a Body Builder and that is all hardcore Mule Muscle but then you likely would not have the BP issues either.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> In case anybodies wondering, I stand 5ft 10in and weigh 220lbs


Your BMI says u r obese,


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Meds are good to cover symptoms but you need to get to the root. Your missing something. Try checking out dr John Bergman on YouTube. Find any videos close to blood pressure, food digestion etc. he's holistic dr and really knows his stuff. Healthcare meds are bandaids. Hope you find the solution.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill, if you want to believe that you must plant or butcher according to the phase of the moon, fine, no harm done. If you want to believe people can witch for water, fine, doesn't matter. But when you start buying into herbal nonsense like beets doing anything for your heart, you risk death.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill, if I remember right, you used to eat a heart-stoppingly large amount of eggs and tuna every single week...I forgot how much, but I remember reading your post and wondered how you were even still alive to post about it, lol

I used to have high BP myself, and some dietary changes brought it down to a teenager's level. 

As a result of my changes, I am on no medication for anything whatsoever.

I hate being on the medical-go-round and I am enjoying being freeeeeeeee!



.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill: Ox here. Sorry to hear that you have the dreaded old man's complaint. High Blood pressure seems to go with the territory. 

Seems that in one of your posts you mentioned that the meds left you weak and listless. Try taking the pill in the evening after supper---Mine did that to me until I switched to "after supper" and by next morning I am fit to work. 

Whatever you do, try not to skip days or go without---stopping the pills will make your BP spike---you would not want that. Sorry to hear the ex is having troubles. Too much weight and too many years will do that. 

Hang in there Bill. Came over for the first time in many months and found you under the weather--Hate like hell to hear it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY Chuck. Good seein you. U gotta come over to my new place. Its around 100 miles closer,

Sunshine, other than the mercury levels whats wrong with tuna. I quit it for a couple weeks, and I could feel my joints stiffin up and some of them ache. Im down to 4 eggs a day, and tryin to stay on a can of tuna a day.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill, I'm over on Bull Shoals lake, just outside a little wide spot in the road called Lead Hill--Barb keeps her place in town but we spend most of the time here. Snowed in right now. This place has two acres--enough for a nice garden and some aggravating lawn to mow. Good ground, slight slope, S E exposure, about 1/4 mile from water and front lawn is government line. At max flood level the water will come to our property line. Got within a hundred yards last Spring.

Where are you? Did you get the place at Oologah?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im 5 miles North of Chelsea Okla. The place at Oologah Lake was my DDs who sold it after I bought this and moved here.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill that ought to be good ground. I worked that territory a bit before I retired. Isn't there a highway that cuts through to 412 so that you can get to the auction quickly?

I had a woman trainee with me on one of those jobs. Told her to wear shoes she could wash and no hose as we might have to walk thru some bad ground. High heels and hose. When we got back to the office her hose (must have been panty hose as she could not get them down) were ripped to shreds. She cussed me like a drunken sailor. She drove the GI auto on the way home. Came upon a huge rubber alligator lying in the road and she dodged into oncoming traffic instead of the shoulder. Scared hell out of herself and me too but she managed not to hit the oncoming truck. One of those gals whose boyfriends flew into town in their own planes to take her out for the weekend. She did not last long, one those hired because we needed "women in the work force".


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, You go to Claremore and catch the second hwy off of 66 a block from the first hwy. One takes you say 5 miles from Chupps on the W side, the other takes you say 5 miles from Chupps on the E side.
I have 7 acres plowable and flat, an acre more or less of timber. 1/2 of that is TALL locust that is thornless, and around 2 acres pasture.

IO wont say anything about, (needing a woman in the workforce). Nsoitgoes will think im mysoginic again lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got 3 more tractors since you were here. 2 Case VACs, one with 3pt and pulley, one with nothing. The one with nothing im selling to buy a post hole auger with at least 8in and 12in augers so as to start framing buildings. Im building 2 chicken houses and a brooder house, a grainery and corn crib, and barn. Ive got the poles here to do it with. I also got a lot of lumber that im going to build a tool shed off the N side of the house, not touching it, but just close.

Look up, Panzer Plowing in Maryland on U Tubes.
When I have time, Ill put up pics of the house on a new thread for you.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> That's what you think. You may not ADD sugar or salt to anything, but it doesn't mean you aren't getting it.
> 
> 2.5 ounces of Tuna water packed, will get you 240 mg of sodium.
> 2 Tablespoons of Peanut butter will get you 65 mg of sodium and 2 g of sugar.
> ...


Pepperidge Farm Whole Grain/ WW shows only 3 g Sugar??
is the label only showing ADDED Sugar, and the 60 some grams is from the wheat and such?


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im down to 4 eggs a day, and tryin to stay on a can of tuna a day.


Bill, I don't know what is bad or good now as they are always changing the good/ bad list. The retired farmer that my brother and I were getting hay from his farm stopped by one morning. We were unloading hay and he wanted to check where and how much hay he was to rake later. He couldn't stay as he was anxious to get home for breakfast. He was only allowed 2 eggs a week and that was egg day and he didn't want to be late. Said he really missed eggs. What ever he did must have worked because he's still around. That was 20 years ago, he would be in his upper 80's by now.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill: At the risk of sounding as if I am giving you a taste of your own medicine, you are quite a lot overweight. Get rid of the fat and your BP should improve though not necessarily to the point where you do not need medication. Too much OR too little salt can cause blood pressure problems. The latest research shows that around 3-5 grams per day is optimal. That said, until your blood pressure is settled you absolutely need your medication. There are several effective ones on the pharmacist's "$10 for 3 months supply" list. Ask your doctor to prescribe one of those.

For weight loss I would offer the following: Fresh low-carbohydrate vegetables (leafy salad greens, kale, chard, spinach, green beans, mushrooms, tomatoes, cucumber, summer squash, radishes, etc.) you can grow many - if not all - of these yourself. No high carbohydrate anything (bread, pastas, rice, starchy veggies such as potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, winter squash, cakes, cookies) no low-fat anything (they replace the fat with sugar as a rule), small amount of fruit (berries are particularly good. Up to 2 servings per day, quarter cup per serving, no sugar.), plenty of fats - animal fats including butter and lard, coconut oil, olive oil, not corn or other vegetable oils - and a moderate amount of protein (meat, fish and dairy) is the best and easiest way to go. I could recommend using an app such as Fitday or MyFitnessPal to keep track of what you eat but I am sure you don't want to mess with anything like that.

You like watching YouTube. Look up Dr Eric Westman, Dr Sarah Hellberg, Dr Jason Fung and Butter Bob. All offer insight into weight loss.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Look this body mass index thing seems to be geared to claiming you are unhealthy if your ribs and pelvis arent noticable with your shirt off. 

Dont worry so much about your actual weight and eat a diet like Nsoitgoes above suggested. Your body will adjust itself to its own happy plateau. After my diabetes diagnoses and then weaning myself off insulin, I had to go low carb to keep my blood sugar under control without drugs. Unlike most diabetics, my blood pressure was only slightly elevated and down to an officially healthy number within a month. Much lower now and I dont worry about salt. My cholesterol always been low but then I have eaten a mostly plant based diet most of my adult life.

I eat much like Nsoitgoes suggests, though probably lower protein than Nsoitgoes suggests, and lost 50 pound without trying. Grain and grain derived products are used to fatten livestock, well they fatten you too. I am still not the semi-starved look that the BMI advocates seem to consider healthy, but my body is happier and blood sugar under control, and that good enough.

Edit: Will add that tree nuts (like almonds and walnuts) and oily seeds (like sunflower seeds and flax seed) are fine. I make a substitute hotcake from milled flax seed and wheat bran stirred with eggs and olive oil, then cooked in cast iron skillet. Thats 100% raw wheat bran, not some "bran cereal" that has little actual bran. Bran has no carbs. Oh and if you eat things like cottage cheese and yogurt, make sure its the pure stuff and not all doctored up with various thickeners like starches and such. You really have to read the label to find unadulterated products like that. Real food is lot less profitable than adulterated food. Its lot cheaper to add lot filler materials.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

N, as O saod, I don't USE sugar or salt. Yes, I know theres salt and or sugar in canned veggies.
I eat a fist full of oat meal in the morning with only milk.
I eat a can of tuna a day
I am currently eating a meal of lettuce/kale/radish/celery/apples/nuts that my DD made up for me, IN BULK lol
I eat whole wheat bread. Didn't know it was bad for me. Didn't know taters/sweet taters was bad either
Nor did I know carrots or squash was bad either.
I do eat a can of black beans a day.
I also eat a stalk, IF its a big stalk with peanut butter. If a small stalk dipped in the stuff you put on lettuce.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My last reading today was 177/113


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A can of tuna and a can of beans everyday, Wow. What do you put on the lettuce? How much bread? Potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots and squash can be a problem if you have high blood sugar (diabetes). But not inherently bad otherwise in moderation. Sweet potatoes are better than Irish potatoes. Big part for you is moderation and eating some, from each food group. You eat things someone says is good for you and eat a LOT of that....James


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Your daughter made a decent mix for you. Really, you need to see a neutritionist to have a good diet made for you. They DO make sure you can have foods you like...they even scheduled a donut for my DH! LOL! Your doctor should be able to arrange an appointment for you.

Have they told you where they want your blood pressure?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And WHY is that not possible??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy, He said if the top number goes over 160 I should take a nitro like pill. My last reading is/was 173 over 120


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why aint that a possible reading? My last reading was 177/112
This morning I had a fist full of oatmeal with milk
Noon I had 2 ham and cheese sandwiches at DDs
This evening I had a whole wheat bread/butter/bread/jelly/bread/peanut butter/bread sandwich
AND
3 handfuls of salad


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> N, as O saod, I don't USE sugar or salt. Yes, I know theres salt and or sugar in canned veggies.
> I eat a fist full of oat meal in the morning with only milk.
> I eat a can of tuna a day
> I am currently eating a meal of lettuce/kale/radish/celery/apples/nuts that my DD made up for me, IN BULK lol
> ...


Some higher carb natural foods might be ok in moderation for non-diabetic, but as a diabetic I have choice of low carb or drugs if I want to control blood sugar. I am saying higher carb natural food is not necessarily bad for non-diabetic, but you wanted to lose weight and low carb has side benefit of losing weight, no calorie counting required. But if you want to lose weight you either need to strictly control calories eaten which I think very few people can do long term. Or you live on foods that are naturally low carbohydrate which though inconvenient, is doable long term.

Bread is from grain. Oatmeal is grain. Grain is high carb. Carrots for sure have carbs, but they also have a LOT of fiber, could eat a bunch and still not spike my blood sugar. And believe me nobody overeats on carrots. 

Most winter squash will spike my blood sugar. Spaghetti squash probably best of the winter squash (lowest sugar content). Summer squash, like zucchini, is fine. Irish potatoes spike my blood sugar fast and furious. Though if I eat one raw, nothing. Potato starch is indigestible raw. Course raw potatoes not a taste sensation... Sweet potatoes are like winter squash and only in very limited quantity.

Black beans, garbonzo beans, mung beans, and soybeans probably lowest carb beans. I still cant eat lot of them. I still havent figured out why, but for me anyway, canned hominy in small quantities like beans mentioned, doesnt seem to be problem either, though its just processed corn. Peanut butter if Skippy or Jiff or other commercial stuff has hydrogenated soy oil (they sell off the more valuable peanut oil!) and they add sugar. The natural peanut butters that are just ground roasted peanuts ok. Though you gotta remember peanuts are not NUTS, they are legume like beans.

I suspect canned wild salmon and sardines are more healthy than canned tuna.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why aint that a possible reading? My last reading was 177/112


This is MUCH better, but still too high. You have made a good start but please continue working on the blood pressure


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, by what your saying I ate alright yesterday other than the 4 slice sandwich.
Are you saying to cut out the oatmeal? 167/113


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you still on the high dose the doctor started you on? What is this other pill you say Dr. told you to take if reading is too high? Have you taken any yet?

....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James I usually put a can of tuna in with the lettuce, and a small bit of salad dressing. Having the tuna migatates having to use a lot of salad dressing.
IF eating the oatmeal is bad, when I finish it up I wont get anymore but switch to black beans with or without tuna deciding that IF Im going to have lettuce later or not, IF I do, Ill have the tuna with that.
Tuna is cheaper than anything else. I eat it for the fish oil. That keeps my joints lubricated.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bill, are you diabetic? High blood sugar? If not, oatmeal isn't bad for blood pressure, better than the rest, just can't imagine eating it dry, not cooked. But I guess horses do. It is just dry rolled oats, not like Quaker instant oatmeal? Look at the can of beans, what amount of sodium in 1 serving, % of daily sodium in 1 serving, how many servings per can. If you rinse them you would have less sodium, don't know what you would rinse out, maybe it says on the can. Maybe get some low sodium whole wheat bread. You really need someone to help you figure out a diet or spend the time working it out so you realize how much you eat in a day, calories, sodium, carbs, etc. The salad mix is the best thing you are eating, by using the right dressing, very good. Do you like salmon, mackeral, sardines or other oily fish, 1 serving size a day. I understand you don't cook but it is pretty easy to add 2 teaspoons butter to a pot with a tight fitting lid and cook some vegetables, maybe a little Mrs. Dash. A copper bottom Revere ware 1 quart pot works well. The moisture in the vegetable, carrots, corn cut off the cob, pod peas, squash, even mixed frozen vegetables, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower work well. Mix a whole small potato and a couple other vegetables to give some variety and flavor. Kind of stir fry, steamed all in one. Add a little meat like sausage, chicken, even fresh fish and you have a meal in 5 minutes. Thing is it is fresh vegetables, high fiber, no added salt, filling. A little hot water, touch of dish soap and a scrubber, rinse, turn it upside down and ready for the next day. I like a piece of fresh or frozen chicken, browned, then add the vegetables. Or roll the chicken in a little seasoned flour, brown the chicken, add a 1/2 cup water, carrots, potato, onion, celery, makes a great little chicken pot roast. What does your ex eat, maybe work together. You need to take the time to eat right, otherwise you may be like the ex or worse not here to enjoy what you have worked so hard to get. Good luck getting on, Bud....James


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

FBBill - I know that you've been eating the tuna every day for years and I would ask your dr. to check your mercury levels. One of my co-workers ate a can of tuna every day on her salad for lunch and after a year or so got REALLY ill. Dr. couldn't figure out her symptoms but when she mentioned what she was eating he decided to check the mercury in her blood for the heck of it and THAT WAS IT!!!!! She was tired, dizzy, high blood pressure - just didn't feel right. Her insurance paid for it and I'm sure that yours would too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James, Who said I didn't cook it??
First you say What does the X eat? Maybe you can work together
THEN you say, or you may end up like the X.

Co they did a blood analisis on me. Ill check it out.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well you said you had a fist full. lol. Eating like you are now, don't want to be in a wheelchair do ya....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Take it you think that's too much. Am I right?
As to what im taking
The nitro like pills are Clonidine HCL 0.1MG Tablet
Lisinopril 20MG Tablet
Metoprol TAR 25MG
2ea of the last 2 a day


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Too much oatmeal? No. not at all. I was just trying to understand, I thought you said dry, you would just grab a fist full going out the door and chewing it. I also thought you said it was old fashioned rolled oats like dry rolled, not steam rolled minute oats. Just thought it would be tough eating and getting much out of it, nutritionally. Your Dr. hasn't said anything about your cholesterol?

....James


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Grain isnt specifically harmful for non-diabetic, EXCEPT that ALL GRAIN INCLUDING OATMEAL will fatten you up. All grain is high carbohydrate. You are enough of a farmer to know they feed confined livestock GRAIN to "finish them off" to get them ready for sale. To get as much weight on them as quickly as possible, since they sell on a weight basis. 

Well grain fattens you up too. Thats all, thats the downside of eating grain. Along with all the health problems from being fat. You will also find that with a high carb diet, belly full of carbs doesnt tell your body, hey stupid stop eating, you are full. So you eat far more than you should. On low carb diet, I find I just dont want to eat very much. Sometimes I have to force myself to eat. Skipping meals not good for a diabetic, but its very easy to do since I dont get hungry. Dont believe me, try drinking shot glass of olive oil.... do you want another? Whereas I bet you would gladly take the second donut?

What the docs dont tell you is that its not dietary fat that fattens you up, its the carbs. Your liver converts the excess carbs into body fat instead of blood glucose, so your blood sugar doesnt go too high. You have a beer belly, spare tire, whatever you want to call it, you are eating far too many carbs. Your liver is converting excess carbs into belly fat. Once this system gets clogged up and overwhelmed, you get T2 diabetes. Your liver just finally gets overwhelmed in converting excess carbs to fat and your blood is flooded with glucose and cells cant absorb it without extreme amounts of insulin. This excess glucose the cells cant use, then damages your circulatory system.

As point of interest, at one point in history, coconut oil was very cheap, a waste product. So some farmers decided to use it to fatten up livestock. The livestock lost weight. Its carbs that fatten you up, not dietary fat.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I know I don't get the exercise I should. Theres not much to do here yet. Thatl change in a month, when after I get a post hole auger and start building buildings, and when my 40 X 70 garden starts to grow. I have a high and a low wheel push cultivator. Ill keep the garden weeded trying to decide which is easiest lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Exercise - other than the VERY extreme variety as seen on stupidly unsafe TV shows - really does almost nothing for weight. It does help tone muscles, somewhat, but I very much doubt that most people put in enough exercise to affect the fat. I am not knocking exercise it has many valuable effects but weight loss is not one of them. 

Hermit John is totally correct about the carbohydrates. To lose weight the fastest and easiest way to go is low carb (generally 20 to 30 total carbs per day) derived from low carb leafy greens, salad vegetables, mushrooms, small portions of peppers, and so on; high fat (animal fats, coconut oil, olive oil, butter. No margarine or vegetable oils); and moderate protein. Most women need around 50-75grams and most men around 65-100 grams of protein per day. Real protein. Eggs, meat that can be identified as having once been alive, small amounts of fish and seafood (yes, the Mercury thing is real).


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im eating 4 eggs a day.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I assumed a fist full of oatmeal was too much, so ive dropped it down to a 3 fingered pinch. 161/113 3/16


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Hermit John explained the science and the observed results. Grains make you fat. Dietary cholesterol has virtually no effect on blood cholesterol. Eat the eggs, cheese and meat, the leafy greens and non starchy vegetables. Go careful on the canned tuna. Lose the oatmeal, bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, carrots, corn, potatoes of all types, all root vegetables in fact. If you do that you will lose weight.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tanks N. Good to know. When I get done with the oatmeal I wont buy any more.
So your saying radishes, and onions and carrots are bad for me?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, talk to your doctor, ask to see a nutritionist so you can get what you should be eating down on paper.

Mon


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> Bill, talk to your doctor, ask to see a nutritionist so you can get what you should be eating down on paper.
> 
> Mon


Agree with frogmammy, talk to a nutritionist . I agree with most things written here but see flaws. However, not being an expert I will not come with an opinion . I think you need some small, serious tweeks with your diet but you do need guidance from a doctor's office.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tanks N. Good to know. When I get done with the oatmeal I wont buy any more.
> So your saying radishes, and onions and carrots are bad for me?


Indeed they are root vegetables, but I wouldnt worry about radishes, onions, and carrots. Seriously you simply arent going to eat enough of them to be a factor. I eat them and even as a diabetic, they have zero detectable effect on my blood sugar. They contain lot of fiber and water compared to amount carbs. Ditch the flour/bread/grains and potatoes (and probably turnips). And any sweetners. Those are the only natural products that are going to truly affect your weight. 

If not obvious, no alcohol, fruit juice (whole raw fruit ok), sweetners in your tea/coffee. NO soda pop, candy, etc.

Like I say, suggest you substitute canned WILD salmon and canned sardines in place of the tuna. Depending where you shop, they arent going to be seriously higher priced than tuna. Canned tuna quality has went way down (I think they use less desirable kinds of tuna) and gotten very high price for quantity you get. Dont overdo the meat, especially if it has things like special sauces and glazes with sugar, sorghum, etc. Condiments tend to have lot sugar, ketchup anymore is pretty much red corn syrup unless you get some special all natural version at a health food store, and then will still probably have some sugar in it.

You also dont much want any hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated oil/fat. No margarine. Most of the vegetable oils are chemically processed and not great for you. You want cold pressed. Want stuff like REAL extra virgin olive oil, the real stuff will be oil from a single source and have a harvest date on the label. Lot of olive oil on shelf is junk. Coconut oil good. Butter good. Anymore cant get good lard, the hydrogenated shelf stable stuff you find most places is nutritional poison. Real lard has to be refrigerated or frozen.

Doctors tend to have very little nutritional education. Nutritionists tend parrot what they were taught. In other words you will get the usual recommndation of high carb, low fat diet. And told to exert extreme calorie counting and portion control. The sort of thing NOBODY can maintain long term. 

 If you believe it, they recommend this high carb, low fat diet even to diabetics. A high carb diet to a diabetic. Insane. Well not if you want to keep them dependent on insulin/drugs.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, because I am a diabetic when I wanted to know if the root vegetables were affecting me I simply ate some and then stuck my finger so I could test my blood for high blood sugar. Because, when your blood sugar goes up and down it makes you hungry.

I found out that more than one medium sized potato DID make my blood sugar go up, though I could eat half again as much sliced carrots. Onions ALSO affected my blood sugar but only if I at a largish amount of onions, such as in a Chinese stir fry. I could eat smaller amounts of onions- such as in a salad- with no affect.

What DOES help me to keep my blood sugar steady *AND* keep my weight down is to eat an egg in the morning and low fat meat for dinner. Low fat meat includes ham, pork chops, low fat hamburger, sirloin steak, arm steak, chicken, or fish.

Some diabetics swear by eating a lot of fat, but I have had better success in MOSTLY eating meat that is low fat. The odd piece of fried chicken does not make me gain weight, but to keep the pounds off I am more successful if I eat lower fat things such as baking or boiling the meat or throwing in on the backyard grill..

And, everybody enjoys sweets at times. For me, a sweet that I like is sugar free jello, and a variety of reduced carb desserts.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Terri, have you tried red potatoes? Some people can eat them with no problem. I'm a sucker for potatoes but find I get more "milage" from sweet potatoes. So, I feast and get 1/2 cup sweet potato on "special" days! If you like sweet potatoes and haven't tried them yet, you might enjoy the frozen sweet potato french fries. Very good! I find mine at Target.

I tend to follow the glycemic index on foods, and have little beef, more poultry and fish. Works for me!

EVERY diabetic is different, and there's no one diet Messiah. Bill, see the nutritionist, find out what works for YOU...since you are NOT diabetic these things may not help YOUR problem as much as the RIGHT diet could.

Mon


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

For diabetic, its glycemic LOAD that matters most, not glycemic index. Meaning foods with carbs but a boat load of fiber are slower to convert those carbs to glucose so you dont get some huge blood sugar spike. Though a carb is a carb and you want to keep total carbs low. Just that the carbs you do eat, you dont want spiking your blood sugar.

The only potato that wont zoom my blood sugar is a raw one. Human body cant digest the raw potato starch. Zip nada, no increase at all. But any cooked potato and zoom. No tolerance for cooked potato at all.

Now far as we know Bill isnt diabetic. He just wants to lose weight in order to get his blood pressure down. He has two choices. He can do the high carb, low fat diet that is promoted by doctors and nutritionists and then count calories and force himself to live on thimblefuls of food. Something I havent seen ANYBODY successfully do long term. These failures making the big market for blood pressure and cholesterol medications. And diabetes medications for that matter. Cause it DOES require a long term commitment. A diet is a longterm lifestyle change, not some short deprivation to lose a few pounds to fit into suit for the big dance. If you cant stick to it long term, then its a waste of time to even try. Lot more damage done with yo-yo dieting.

Or he can limit carbohydrates severely and eat as much of other stuff as he wants, well assuming the other stuff is real food. Not the plastic factory food. This also isnt easiest thing since high carb foods are all around us all the time. And they taste good. But its doable since there are no continuous hunger pangs, and once you kick the carb habit, you can stick to a low carb diet. 

Course I will say T2 diabetes gives big incentive to stick with eating low carb. With T2, its either low carb or drugs or dont try to control blood sugar at all and die early.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK, Ill go to the doc when
either my BP pills run out, OR at the end of the month

Currently, I eat 4 eggs, and around 4 slices of whole wheat bread with butter. I either eat the salad that DD gave me, and im eating it up now as its starting to go bad. OR I eat celery with either peanut butter on it, OR if its small stalks dipped in salad dressing.
I might eat brown beans or spinach
I eat tuna either by itself OR mixed with the salad or the beans.
I eat a 3 fingered amount of oatmeal with milk in it during the evening as either it or the warm milk is supposed to help you sleep.
John. I havnt had a mixed drink since 74. I only buy a beer, MAYBE in Aug
I don't drink coffee, but do OCCASIONALLY, when its hot, and im motivated by someone saying tea can help one lose weight, will drink some of it WITHOUT SUGAR.
Don't eat candy, but do drink soda pop while driving. guess that's dangerous on 2 levels lol
Ill check out the canned sardines when ive finished with my store of tuna.
I hardly eat meat. Occasionally a couple three pieces of chicken at the grocery store.
I use olive oil for frying. I use only SUPPOSEDLY real butter. I only drink water at home.
I HAVE been eating processed meals that the X had stored in the freezer, BUT when she comes back, OR IO get them all eaten thatl be the end of that for me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, when I eat meat I am less hungry at the next meal. So, I eat more meat than I really care to as I eat less and so do not gain weight.
We are all different, though.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant eat beef comfortably. It backs up and causes pain in my up[per chest if I eat it too quickly. Eating meat quickly comes from when young and when meat was a rarity on our table, even including chicken which was almost the only meat we ever ate. IF you ate meat quickly you stood a chance of having one more piece then the other 3 at the table lol.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Time for a colonoscopy, Bill?

geo


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Use those eggs and bread to make french toast and doing so get 1 tsp of cinnamon into you every day. Try that before using drug peddlers.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well im creepin back down, 138/92 AND I can feel that im loosing weight.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

It's good that you are losing weight and that your bp is coming down. I am so happy for you on that. High blood pressure is scary.

John and I are diabetics, and as such we choose to eat very low carb because we are rather attached to our eyes, toes, fingers and kidneys. For you the price of a few more carbs may not be so dire, and you can probably eat a few more than we do, but the important word here is "few". Carbs keep you hungry. Fat keeps your appetite satiated. Moderate protein (about 65 to 100 grams per day for a man) is enough to rebuild any tissue that needs replacing or repairing. If you eat more protein than you need it is processed into fat by the liver.

I would still ditch the bread. There is no difference between wheat and white really. Both are very high in carbs. Soda is bad for everybody. Diet soda is as bad as "the real thing". Eating fast is bad for you in several ways. The most important from a weight reduction point of view is that it doesn't give your brain the necessary time to get the "Not hungry anymore" signals so it leads to over eating. You are no longer a kid. Practice mindful eating. Prepare good tasting food and savor the flavors slowly and deliberately. I (personally) cannot eat any beans other than green snap/string beans but dried beans in very small portions may be OK for you. Peanut butter is a good mix of protein and fat as long as it is the natural type whose ingredient list reads "peanuts". Or "roasted, salted peanuts". No sugar, no corn syrup, no anything other than peanuts and (perhaps) salt.

I also agree with John that a nutritionist is only likely to parrot the proven-not-to-work high carb, low fat, low calorie approach. They have a license to protect and so will not veer off the official line.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Do a search on cinnamon too. I have dear elderly friends that have seen great results. Doctors aren't wild about it because there is no profit in natural products for them. You can still spike but understanding why is part of dealing with what we get handed in life. Use it, learn, and hand it on down the line. We all owe that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah im gonna get some when I go to town.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> yeah im gonna get some when I go to town.


Well I hope it is while you are waiting for your blood pressure prescription to get filled. You were well into stroke territory. The only times I have heard of blood pressures like that involved diabetics who had heart attacks and their pressures shot up to astronomical numbers as they were circling the drain that they quickly went down, or people who were intubated.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh believe me, there's blood pressures like that without being diabetic. You are right though, he was very deep in stroke territory. Thankfully his daughter is a smart girl! (Keep the kid, Bill!)

How's the BP doing now? And how's the X, still in the hospital?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep X in Nursing home. Coming back home Fri after this. She took over the TV, Internet, and car ins bills and had them transferred into her name and the money taken out of her account. Well now, they've taken all her benefits away as shes in a nursing home. Now im trying to get them back into my name. Im having a heck of a time with the TV bill.
171
104


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Seems like it would be best (simpler) to keep those all in your name and just have her pay you, if that is the scheme. The day is still young and I am already fed up with dealing with businesses & trying to straighten things out or get information. 

Mon


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Will the x get her benefits back when she moves back in? Will she be able to pay those bills again? If she is coming back in a week I would just wait on the tv until her benefits kick back in and she can restart the tv etc.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Curious too as to if the x would have to STAY in the nursing home eventually would you be able to afford to stay in your new place on your own income? If not, that's kind of scary unless you can find a trustworthy and reliable room mate.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I gotter down to 113/94 finally. Doc took me offa the motorla, but put me on water pill prescription.
Its beginning to look like she aint gonna be leaving where shes at. They shuttle her back and forth from the hospital to the nursing home. She fights blood sugar problems. Well, I guess I should say she HAS those problems and lets the docs do the fighting.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, thank you for checking in: folks were worried abut you.

Sorry to hear about your ex. The doctors probably CAN fix her blood sugar problem, but only if she minds her diet. And, not everybody will do that.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to see you're back. You gave us a scare.

geo


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, be sure to drink a LOT of water with those fluid pills...easy to dehydrate, especially in the summer if you're working.

And a hint from my DH...do NOT take them if you're going to go out and have to do a lot of running round...you'll spend most of your time hunting for the next toilet.

Mon


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bill, there is light at the end of tunnel.
My blood pressure went from 297/197 to 114/ 87.
Took four long years but now down safely.
Doctors cut back blood pressure pills to where just take half a day.
I also cut out all processed foods, eat lots of dark green vegetables.
Most all foods are prepared from scratch.
I grow my vegetables in the garden, can,freezer,smoke,dehydrate everything.
By beef, pork from farmers went to school with.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill, I had BP spikes to about 220/130 with heart rate also jumping to 120+. Had the appropriate heart tests and docs just kept adding or changing the meds with no success. they kept telling me I was under medicated!

I did some research and here's what I found works for me. Keep saturated fat to a minimum - eggs, meat, processed food - while increasing mono-unsaturated fats. I also found that eating bread causes a spike in BP.

Eat a lot of raw vegetables - celery, carrots, broccoli, etc - and vegetables. As many as 9 servings of raw or cooked vegetables and fruit.

There is a high correlation between blood viscosity and high blood pressure, heart disease, and diabetes. things you can do to reduce viscosity are taking aspirin and eating lots of garlic and grounding - lots of contact with the ground with bare hands, feet, etc. Also drink lots of water - 1 oz for every 2 lbs of weight, so you should probably be drinking over 100 oz a day. Spring water is best if you have access to it. 

Also, get a lot of sun. if you check your BP inside the house and then after being in the full sun for an hour, you will be surprised at how much it drops, even in the winter.

And keep a log - what you eat and when, and several BP readings a day. Make sure you sit quietly for at least 5 minutes before taking the reading. Relax and take belly breaths - not chest breaths. This will help increase nitric oxide. Eating beets and similar vegetables also does this.

The challenge is to figure out which foods help and which hurt. Foods usually take a few hours to effect BP and the affect may last for more than a day. I usually figure about 18 hours, but sometimes shorter and sometimes longer.

I know you have bad knees, but you need to do light aerobics like walking, swimming, biking, etc. Exercise that stresses your heart just a little will help. Make sure the doctor says it is OK before you do exercise that may be dangerous in your current condition.

Something I try to do every day that it is sunny out is to sit in the sun and listen to my favorite music for 30-60 minutes. You get about the same benefit as meditation and I know you like music, so you should find it energizing.

ETA: The thing with tuna fish is it is high in mercury. One time a week is probably safe, but more than that could lead to toxic levels of mercury building up.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My knees are fine. Its my ankles that are shot. I can put on pics but IF I do yall may want me to disappear again LOL.
I sit outside ALOT. I come in here, then sit on the porch in my rocking chair, then go out and sit in my hammock on my ham hock, then when I get tired of that I do it all over again. Its rainy as heck here. pools of water in my garden ion which I planted a 100ft row of taters. I don't want to ruin my shoes by doing to much walking in water, and really don't feel like doing much when the grounds like this.
THE DOCTOR SAID ID HAVE TO EAT POUNDS OF TUNA DAILY FOR THERE TO BE A NOTICABLE SPIKE IN MERCURY LEVELS. He said my blood didn't show any at all.
Bookworm, where in Mo are ya outa courisity. I was born in St Joe Mo. Lived there a couple years in the mid 50s, then again in 74/5


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive figured out how to get to the other forums. Just go to the top of the page and click OTHER FORUMS, or something like that. 
Like Harry Truman said, Im gonna make it, one way or another lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

_


FarmboyBill said:



My knees are fine. Its my ankles that are shot. I can put on pics but IF I do yall may want me to disappear again LOL.
I sit outside ALOT. I come in here, then sit on the porch in my rocking chair, then go out and sit in my hammock on my ham hock, then when I get tired of that I do it all over again. Its rainy as heck here. pools of water in my garden ion which I planted a 100ft row of taters. I don't want to ruin my shoes by doing to much walking in water, and really don't feel like doing much when the grounds like this.
THE DOCTOR SAID ID HAVE TO EAT POUNDS OF TUNA DAILY FOR THERE TO BE A NOTICABLE SPIKE IN MERCURY LEVELS. He said my blood didn't show any at all.
Bookworm, where in Mo are ya outa courisity. I was born in St Joe Mo. Lived there a couple years in the mid 50s, then again in 74/5

Click to expand...

Bill,
I am up by Kansas City, Missouri.
My youngest son and his pretty wife live in Maryville, Missouri.
_


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, I usta take 169 all the way from here to outside Atchison Kans to go home just to avoid KC. NOW, with things going on in Tulsa as they do, I try to avoid it also, but hard to do.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I only go thru Ok to get to Texas.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can understand that lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> I can understand that lol


Used to stop in Ok when I was still in National Guard.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

me too. Course I lived here also lol.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> I Take it you think that's too much. Am I right?
> As to what im taking
> The nitro like pills are Clonidine HCL 0.1MG Tablet
> Lisinopril 20MG Tablet
> ...


Clonidine works on the brain. In my experience, .1 mg will lower blood pressure in 45 minutes to an hour and will keep it down for about 2 or 3 hours. It used to be used in ER to quickly lower BP. My doc gave me .1 mg, then a half hour later another .1 and then 45 minutes later another .1. Two hours later I almost passed out in Walmart because my BP had dropped so much. 

As long as you are taking 1 occasionally, no problem. If taking several a day, you need to ween off of them over time because they can cause a dangerous spike in BP.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> me too. Course I lived here also lol.


My unit was attached to National Guard unit for a short period of time.
But what I saw looked pretty good, still in Tornado alley. But what the hay so am I. Also in earthquake zone but it's home.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

outa courisity, what was your unit, and where and when were you detached here?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

30 days; 2009 Feb. learning something new.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Clonidine works on the brain. In my experience, .1 mg will lower blood pressure in 45 minutes to an hour and will keep it down for about 2 or 3 hours. It used to be used in ER to quickly lower BP. My doc gave me .1 mg, then a half hour later another .1 and then 45 minutes later another .1. Two hours later I almost passed out in Walmart because my BP had dropped so much.
> 
> As long as you are taking 1 occasionally, no problem. If taking several a day, you need to ween off of them over time because they can cause a dangerous spike in BP.


A BETTER solution would be to take your blood pressure, using one of those machines that some pharmacies have. If the blood pressures drop too low, call the doc and ask him to decrease the dose. Then check the effect of the new dose in the same manner.

FBB, your pre-medicine blood pressure was dangerously high. Please do not play games with it. If you think the meds are too strong, tell the doctor and ask him to decrease it. He has more experience with adjusting doses than you do.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have one of those machines. How do you think I was able to give BP readings??

I was out in 87.


----------

